# Ramp ediquite



## ducknut141

Is it proper for the first boat at a public boat ramp to back in and wait for the next rig to show up and get ready before they get out of the truck? then start unloading decoys from the truck and unhooking their boat.


----------



## 9Left

If it's only one lane on the ramp, then no, that person would be an ahole


----------



## EnonEye

ya just never know at boat ramps (unfortunately) what you'll run into, I always expect nothing but clowns nowadays and am surprised once or twice a year to see a courteous person who know what a Boat Launch Prep Area is.


----------



## ducknut141

Thats what I thought. When I asked him if he was almost ready I got "in a minute" then I asked move your boat so we can go and I was going to ask where he wanted to hunt I got "in a minute" well he underestimated how good my son is with a trailer and we launched off the sand


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

your thread title makes one think ramp and etiquette actually can be used in the same breath


----------



## bdawg

The guy probably didn't want to sit out in the cold any longer than he had to, so he waited for the next guy. Still pretty rude. If you're gonna sit on the ramp, at least be ready to launch!


----------



## Shad Rap

bdawg said:


> The guy probably didn't want to sit out in the cold any longer than he had to, so he waited for the next guy. Still pretty rude. If you're gonna sit on the ramp, at least be ready to launch!


What's sitting on the ramp accomplishing?..doesn't even make sense if you're cold...don't sit on the ramp period!..get your stuff done and get out of the way for the next guy even if there is no next guy!


----------



## EnonEye

in-n-out makes the world go round


----------



## Shad Rap

EnonEye said:


> in-n-out makes the world go round


Good one.


----------



## garhtr

Probably sitting there on his phone but if that's the most rude thing I encountered during a whole duck sesaon I'll feel blessed.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## mchewyw

My biggest pet-peeve is on multi-lane ramps, when one truck is launching, they should turn their headlights off so the truck behind them can actually see when backing down. Sitting on the ramp is a no-no, especially if your boats not ready to go...


----------



## Deadeyedeek

mchewyw said:


> My biggest pet-peeve is on multi-lane ramps, when one truck is launching, they should turn their headlights off so the truck behind them can actually see when backing down. Sitting on the ramp is a no-no, especially if your boats not ready to go...


ya just gotta let it go, remember, you cant fix stupid!!


----------

